# Automated styrofoam circle cutter



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Attach the motor with either long bolts or a piece of 1/4" rod with nuts.


























After screwing the aluminum pieces into place , your work table should look like this.
I attached 2x4 scrap pieces of wood to the bottom of the table so the motor is suspended plus there'll be enough clearance for the gantry.










Cut some 6" pieces of angled aluminum to accomodate your ball bearings.
The ball bearings will ride on the angled aluminum that is attached to the table and will be the moving part ( gantry ) for the hot wire.










Drill 2 holes per side in the short aluminum pieces to attach the ball bearings.
The inside diameter of the ball bearings are 1/4" . The screws are 2" long.










4 screws , 4 nuts and 4 ball bearings are needed for one setup.
You will need to make two setups.










Cut two strips of MDF ( around 6" wide and 15" long ) that are needed to set the height of the wire. In my case , I don't need more than 12" clearance.
Cut two slots per side and place the setups in the grooves.
Attach using one screw in the center.









Place the two gantry sides on the tracks ( you could use an extra set of hands ) and measure from one side to the other to determine how long you have to cut the top and bottom piece of lumber that will keep your gantry together.
Both top and bottom will need a hole in the center where the wire will go through.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Hand drawn tape measure to give me a clue how big the circle will be.









Attached the motor wires to the 3.3V input of the computer power supply and the hot wire wires to the 12V input.

Cut a couple of pieces with a guitar string as hot wire as a test.
I will need different type of wire plus a spring to keep the wire stretched out while it's hot. That will be something for later.
With the gantry setup , you can roll the wire back and forth to set the diameter for the styrofoam.
The motor keeps the styrofoam spinning so you don't have to do that.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Wow! That's cool!!..do you have any video of it in operation?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a great looking set up! I already have a foam cutting table and don't cut many circles but I want to build one just because it's so cool!


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

No video of it since I'm not done yet. Still needs a few small things !
I will try to post a video once i have one.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok Clad, I have to ask how do you get your computer power supply to stay on when you hook it to the wire? I made a bench top supply and whenever I hook it up to the wire to heat it up, the safety kicks in and shuts it down. I made this for the primary reason of using it on a hot wire cutter.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

You need to connect the green wire to one of the black wires . Then your power supply should work fine.
See this article : http://www.scary-terry.com/atxps/atxps.htm



partsman said:


> Ok Clad, I have to ask how do you get your computer power supply to stay on when you hook it to the wire? I made a bench top supply and whenever I hook it up to the wire to heat it up, the safety kicks in and shuts it down. I made this for the primary reason of using it on a hot wire cutter.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't actually see a green wire in my power supply, I did read the Scary Terry article before doing my conversion http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/89426-converting-atx-power-supply.html as you can see it done here, also I used this website as my primary guide to do the conversion: http://web2.murraystate.edu/andy.batts/ps/powersupply.htm


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe instead of the green wire , you might have a blue wire.
Take a look at Scary Terry's explanation about the pinout of the cable and you should be able to find the switch wire that way.
Otherwise , post a pic of your power supply so I can take a look at it.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

There are a bunch of pics of my power supply here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/89426-converting-atx-power-supply.html from when I posted my results. it works fine other than when I actually attach it to a cutting wire, then it switches off. I did attach a red and a black wire together with a 10 ohm wire wound load resistor.


----------

